# Breeding goals 2011!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here are my breeding goals for 2011!!

*Continuing my blue dragon bi color line.
*Breeding my purple HM/DT pair (the female has finally settled in)
*Breed my super red HMPK pair and continue the line
*Purchase a few dragon pairs: Red, yellow, orange, and blue
*Order marble dragon pair
*Order an opaque pair

Post your goals!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hmm okay...

*start my formerly attempted blue/teal marble dragon line with my male from the_K and a new marble HM female for better rays and dorsals...hopefully this spawn is going to work out
*develop a new line from Petco bettas, just for the experience. I want to create something of my own, and I know it'll be hard work but I'll be prepared to cull hard

That's all I can think of right now...I can't wait to see some super red fry from you!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

To keep going with my multi colour Vt line. By breeding one of fry back to father (mother dead so father it must be)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like everyone's goals  kudos to the people purposefully interested in pet store bettas. It's like a genetic grab bag hah.

My goals:
- successfully spawn my marble dt male to marble female in hopes of seeing a decent amount of marble dt fry, breed fry back w mother for increased quality
- continue fancy "peacock" hm line from Thailand
- decide on direction for a line of hmpk and purchase breeders for it
- work on black copper dragon line and produce hm finnage


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My goals
-Breed a my marble halmoon male
-do an all natural breeding outside in the summer 
-breed my favorite female again  
-breed some HM/CT mixes I always loved them
-breed my friends copper male 
hope i can do them all XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice goals everyone!

I'm adding a new goal! Breed my super black HMPK pair.

Not a breeding goal but....hope to help Linda Olson with shipping out all the bettas she gets.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not a breeding goal but....hope to help Linda Olson with shipping out all the bettas she gets.



I like that! I haven't heard from Linda yet (it's been nearly 3 weeks) and my shipment to her had to be rescheduled to the 27th.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

*To start my HM mustard gas line


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> I like that! I haven't heard from Linda yet (it's been nearly 3 weeks) and my shipment to her had to be rescheduled to the 27th.


 Same here. Remember she has a lot of fish to recieve, get funds, and ship. She is quite a bit pricier for shipping but she is the best at packing the fish. Also should your fish get harmed in transit she will change the bag water and add air to the bag...unlike Pegasus who will keep the fish, heal him, and sell him.

She has not replied to me either but she knows my situation and knows we have to arrange a pick up time.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Successfully care for my first spawn.
2. Start working with dragon pks.
3. If all goes well order a dragon marble pair from thailand.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Continue working on my Light colored MG line.
*Buy and spawn a cellophane or pastel pair.
*Start my fancy marble line.
*Spawn one of my fish with another fish from a completely different line just to mess around with genetics.(*Maybe)

*Try some different spawn set ups.(Outside tubs in the summer,spawning in smaller tanks.;2.5-5g)
*Start showing.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

My goals right now are to produce my 3rd generation Best in Show winners....Right now I am growing them out....Here are 2 of them at 12 weeks old....The females are also outstanding :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're amazing as usual Karen! BTW your girl still isn't showing an egg spot and blew big nest in her jar lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

They have beautiful branching! I also LOVE the color of the second one's ventrals. Makes him unique


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

My goals are to keep working on my IBC registered blue marble dragon halfmoon line, My sky line line halfmoon line from thailand that is now registered IBC.
And I am fixing to start my F2 spawn so that is a big goal..

And the most important goal of all is to finish my Betta Drip syustem that houses 50 all seperate or more bettas 
Then once all thats done and everything is going good I am going to start showing and selling thailand quality bettas in the U.S.A
I cant wait..... Ya


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well guppy wise its to perfect my yellow half black lines.


And bettas is to get the top fins of my HMPK just right lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been told by the person I bought my first halfmoon female from that my side project goals are impossible. ;-) I guess I should trust someone who has bred bettas for 50 years. They have been trying to do this for overt 75 years in Thailand. Anyway, my main goal is focused on balanced finnage that can hold for at least one year of age and also has abnormal immunity to fin rot.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> They have beautiful branching! I also LOVE the color of the second one's ventrals. Makes him unique


I agree! The ventrals appear to be copper, which might be considered metallic.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you......He is actually an MG multi....Here is his 1/2 brother......You can see the coloring better on him....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The dorsal on that guy is just...WOW!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He's the sib brother to your DT male from a repeat breeding......And yes, it is a WOW dorsal lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I saw a family resemblance hehe. Once my DT heals up and I get a new female I'll set up a spawn....and then try with my new HM male from you LOL.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are some red eyed betta fish that are not for sale. lol


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have body shots of the red eyed fish?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Here are some red eyed betta fish that are not for sale. lol


They look a little menacing haha. It's very cool you're breeding for eye color. I can't wait until Mei and Harley spawn! They will have great color and finnage


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Do you have body shots of the red eyed fish?


I have a video of a red eyed female if you want to see. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8HEFWF_pf8


Here is a 3 1/2 month old male that is not perfect, but I like him. I wish I had used a darker background for the photo.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe I can get my first spawn this comeing year.

I don't have the bettas, nor have I ever spawned or attempted to spawn a pair. I will see if I can get a nice HMPK pair.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are a few of my goals... 
*continue my petsmart bought CT line
*create a rescue program for bettas with the help of my family and friends-planning now
*breed my Yellow Dragon HMPK pair 
*order a pair of Facy Marble HMPK. 
*all natural outdoor summer spawn with my Super Delta pair with hopes of continuing the line 
*and update my fish room with some new tanks.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

*Grow out my metallic HMPK fry
*Work on my metallic HMPK line
*Breed my royal blue HM pair
*Show


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonlady said:


> I have a video of a red eyed female if you want to see.
> 
> YouTube - Albino Betta with Vision
> 
> ...


 He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you, dramaqueen.  Ideally, his bottom caudal edge should be sharper.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Thank you, dramaqueen.  Ideally, his bottom caudal edge should be sharper.


I'm sure you'll get there!  Your fish are looking great anyways! I'm going to have some fun fixing Helios' finnage...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well obviously I have no Betta goals for 2011 

But I would like to get a nice colony of Red Cherry Shrimp started and begin selling them. My RCS are really pretty and I just love how they make a tank POP.

I toyed with the idea of finding another fish to breed during my Betta hiatus but I just don't think there's any fish that I can easily breed in a small tank so I'm going to try out shrimp.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Goals:
Breed marbles (blue-White)
Work more with dragons
Create a "brass" color


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm adding another goal. Since Faith isn't breeding anymore I want to offer the largest variety of quality bettas in the US.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm adding another goal. Since Faith isn't breeding anymore I want to offer the largest variety of quality bettas in the US.


I wish there was a like button.. lol..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol. It'll take a lot of effort but, I have the fish, I have the time, I have the supplies, why not!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Another goal
*Spawn a CT pair


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Updates. 
*continue my petsmart bought CT line
*create a rescue program for bettas with the help of my family and friends-planning now
*order a pair of Facy Marble HMPK. 
*all natural outdoor summer spawn with my Yellow HMPK pair with hopes of continuing the line.
*breed a pair of Butterfly HMPK in hopes of coutinuing the line. 
*and update my fish room with some new tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm adding another goal. Since Faith isn't breeding anymore I want to offer the largest variety of quality bettas in the US.


Like. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> my shipment to her had to be rescheduled to the 27th.


My birthday sorry i just wanted to say that.


My goals are to breed my Dragon plakats and get a halfmoon pair to breed


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

My main goal is to improve the line I am currently working on. My dream would be for every single betta from a spawn to be without flaws, but perhaps that is impossible. Every betta has flaws, and so do I.:lol:l My idea of perfect male halfmoon betta would be able to hold his finnage to a full 180 degree caudal spread his entire life, has a balanced body with no bumps on the topline, is resistant to fin rot, has a dorsal that is symmetrical with the anal fin, a long body, and long full ventral fins.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Starting a betta rescue I would like to probably do sometime just a inbetween home so people dont end up dumping there betta's. And maybe start a line from pet store betta if i can decide what to breed XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonlady said:


> My main goal is to improve the line I am currently working on. My dream would be for every single betta from a spawn to be without flaws, but perhaps that is impossible. Every betta has flaws, and so do I.:lol:l My idea of perfect male halfmoon betta would be able to hold his finnage to a full 180 degree caudal spread his entire life, has a balanced body with no bumps on the topline, is resistant to fin rot, has a dorsal that is symmetrical with the anal fin, a long body, and long full ventral fins.


Wow, that's quite a lofty goal! lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Creat said:


> Starting a betta rescue I would like to probably do sometime just a inbetween home so people dont end up dumping there betta's. And maybe start a line from pet store betta if i can decide what to breed XD


Both are very rewarding and FUN! I have been breeding a line of Petsmart Crowntails for the past 3 years now and I have perfected the 180 spread and a few constant colors and butterfly patterns. 
I am now working on building up my Betta Rescue Program.. with the help of my friends and family...I have had 17 Bettas "turned over" to me so far..and have rehomed 11. And I have personally rescued 13 Bettas from different stores.. and they are now living a happy and healthy life with me.. :] I have made a complaint calls to every store I have purchased Bettas from and have even sent letters to the Administrators.. Now.. I know this wont help the treatment of Bettas around the US and let alone Kentucky(where im from) but I am letting myself be known in my complaints and hopefully they will improve things. 
note: get your family involved with your hobby. you need them more than ever if you are looking to make a difference.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

- Breed my blue marble male BFHM with my royal blue HM (hopefully get a solid blue butterfly)
- Breed my copper dragon BFHM with my black dragon HM (I'm sure I'll get some sick awesomeness)
- Breed my devil dragon HM male with my devil dragon HM female (poor male is still torn to pieces)
- Add some PAKATS to my collection
- Add melano pair to my collection
- Add yellow dragon HM pair to my collection
- Add pink dragon HM pair to my collection
- Add super red HM pair to my collection


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I posted my goal's already, But here is an update to show everyone how the fry are coming along... Watch this video, I didnt get to keep up on water changes. So they should be a little bigger but its still a great vid.

Here it is 20 gal long live planted with a bushy nose pleco and IBC Blue Marble HalfMoon With some Dragon. Mom and Dad came from Aquastar71 and was from his sky line spawn...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ODfh7anFc4

Thank You


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@FloridaBettas239: That video is very nice also i love the natural look of the plants. Very original. Also, what color are the bettas and what tail type?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> @FloridaBettas239: That video is very nice also i love the natural look of the plants. Very original. Also, what color are the bettas and what tail type?


 I believe they are blue dragon marble halfmoons.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I believe they are blue dragon marble halfmoons.


Ohh thanks M.r. Vamp!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice spawn.....I looks like most of the darker fry are having a bit of a problem with SBD? They seem to be dragging their back end....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Nice spawn.....I looks like most of the darker fry are having a bit of a problem with SBD? They seem to be dragging their back end....


 I also noticed this...I have had problems with this from BBS but it goes away.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, SBD usually go away but when the spine is affected with the curve it is a serious problem..

Glad you noticed it too.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Yes, SBD usually go away but when the spine is affected with the curve it is a serious problem..
> 
> Glad you noticed it too.....


 Luckily I've had very few issues...no problems with spines either.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there any way to prevent humped spines?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Is there any way to prevent humped spines?


 Avoiding dippy heads, deformed fish, bad toplines etc.


----------

